# Stonehenge park ups



## Bossangel

Good morning friends, 
Yesterday we drove back past from Durdle Door and we drove past Stonehenge. The Mrs has never been and asked if we good go in. Me being a tight said no I’m not paying £22 each to walk round the stones.
This morning however she asked if there were any parking spots we can stay the night there and see the stones from the van. 
I’m really struggling with the way the new poi’s work. I found it easier with the app. 
If anyone can help me win wife points I would be grateful.


----------



## campervanannie

You can park on the Drove its a vehicle accessible dirt track Off the 303 that runs right next to the stones though your better turning in from the Larkhill end look on Google earth.


----------



## Makzine

I second the drove.


----------



## st3v3

Yes, drive in to the track from the Larkhill end. Willoughby road IIRC.


----------



## n brown

you go down the road ,a bit of a chicane and you find yourself on a muddy farm track that can't possibly be it . that's the Drove


----------



## Bossangel

n brown said:


> you go down the road ,a bit of a chicane and you find yourself on a muddy farm track that can't possibly be it . that's the Drove


Thanks everyone. Ill take a loom this weekend


----------



## trevskoda

Bossangel said:


> Thanks everyone. Ill take a loom this weekend


A loom,im a size 44.


----------



## Bossangel

trevskoda said:


> A loom,im a size 44.


It doesnt matter how many years i been typing on phones something always goes wrong hahaha


----------



## Geraldine

Be interesting to report back what state the road is in The Drove. Cheers. D


----------



## st3v3

Geraldine said:


> Be interesting to report back what state the road is in The Drove. Cheers. D



It was pretty bumpy when we went 8th/9th August, but solid enough.


----------



## Deleted member 87152

it was quite busy on saturday,jusk have to be careful of the bumps


----------



## jo662

We stayed at the drove last night.The track was very bad with potholes getting worse.


----------



## landoboguy

castleblack said:


> it was quite busy on saturday,jusk have to be careful of the bumps


never mind the stones..what is that bread...looks bang on


----------



## Deleted member 87152

landoboguy said:


> never mind the stones..what is that bread...looks bang on


haha,just everyday  warburtons seeded batch(large),,,toasts well


----------



## peter palance

trevskoda said:


> A loom,im a size 44.


what a real fat ass  ss  ss or just kidding, beware my lovely, its back to the future, stick with it, hope your keeping ok. ok.pj.


----------



## Canalsman

Parked up on The Drove for a couple of nights.

I confirm that the approach from the North, Larkhill, is the better option. Firm but potholed surface but no problem if taken slowly. Pretty risky turning off the extremely busy A303.

Many vehicles parked up, some clearly long stayers.

The striking thing is how clean it all is. No rubbish or worse. It should disavow those who think those who wild camp are the problem at Cowbar!


----------



## Canalsman




----------



## Pedalman

HOW MUCH ?????   £22 each ?????? I had no Idea they were charging such an extortionate amount of money , what a rip off !!


----------



## DocMartin

Pedalman said:


> HOW MUCH ?????   £22 each ?????? I had no Idea they were charging such an extortionate amount of money , what a rip off !!


Best to view from the Drove, it's almost the same view as if you pay. Free to EH and NT members though.
I am so old I remember having to pay 2/- to go in. Soon found out that you could just walk in if you got there before the staff did in the morning.


----------



## n brown

don't miss the lower path,through a gate near to the official entrance ,that is a public right of way takes you very near to the stones


----------



## Pedalman

DocMartin said:


> Best to view from the Drove, it's almost the same view as if you pay. Free to EH and NT members though.
> I am so old I remember having to pay 2/- to go in. Soon found out that you could just walk in if you got there before the staff did in the morning.


That's the way to do it, park up and go for a walk around at 4am, no crowds. A long exposure photograph, especially in moonlight would look great.
In the summertime it will obviously be light at 3:30 am , perfect.


----------



## Canalsman

n brown said:


> don't miss the lower path,through a gate near to the official entrance ,that is a public right of way takes you very near to the stones


Correct.

It's very nearly as good and free!


----------



## Nabsim

Current security is a bit lax at shift changeover times. Not suggesting you jump the fence of course koff koff


----------

